# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >   Has anyone been there for any length of time?  We are going to Italy for a month and a half, Sardinia for 10 days.  We're staying in Porto Cervo for 5 nights and we're looking for agriturismi with gr

## lmj

Has anyone been there for any length of time?  We are going to Italy for a month and a half, Sardinia for 10 days.  We're staying in Porto Cervo for 5 nights and we're looking for agriturismi with great food and nice rooms for the rest of the time.  Any recommendations?

Grazie mille!
Lynn

----------


## amyb

L & P-My friend Michael, a local chef, is thrilled to be able to help you. He said Porto Cervo is the IN place. He knows food, rooms, hotels, and so much he can help with. Just contact him at 

omichael550@aol.com

be sure to put Amy & Phil Bettan in the subject line-he has his eye out for it now

His restaurant is Allison's Amalfi and if the email is a bust call him at 516 656 4774.  I have told Michael that you are really good friends from DC and part owners of a restaurant and you will be in Italy in June. He said perfect, now the ball is in  your court. of course, I expect to see the photos!!!

----------


## lmj

Pictures?  Certo!!!  Grazie Mille for this info, I'll email him today. Amy, you'll appreciate this more than anyone:  46 days, 92 meals to think about!  Not that we'll make more than one reservation per day but I don't want to miss anything. In the meantime I've got Venice covered and some good recommendations in Puglia and Lake Country, just need Elba & Porto Cervo now. So this is a huge help!
Grazie ancora
xoL

----------


## amyb

You are most welcome. When do you head off to Italy?

----------


## lmj

in 2 weeks!

----------


## amyb

Wonderful! Wonderful!

----------


## lmj

haven't heard from your friend yet but I did find some good info online... so far my Restaurant & Activities book that I'm creating for the trip is 20 pages long!

----------


## Petri

It's been ages since we visit Elba but Marciana Marina was a nice village to stroll around.  Capoliveri is worth a visit, I think they had Laura Pausini or Eros Ramazotti doing a concert there.

Plenty of german tourists fill the island during the summer and it shows a bit.  Capri wins hands down.

----------

